# Buffedcast 500



## Conanfighter (24. August 2016)

Moin Leute, so heute ist es soweit. Nun warte ich schon seid Wochen auf genau diesen Tag! Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wann der 500. Buffedcast auch erscheint!? LG Conan


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2016)

Schon passiert 
http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/500-1205716/


----------

